# Oh Look -- Nook's got Twice the Fire capacity -- NOT!!!



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

A bit of misleading advertising wouldn't you say?

*The Nook Tablet's biggest advantage over its rival Kindle Fire is that is has double the built-in storage capacity at 16GB. But read the fine print: only 1GB will be available for content that doesn't come from Barnes & Noble.

PCWorld's Nook Tablet reviewer, Melissa J. Perenson, confirmed the storage gotcha with Barnes & Noble. She notes that it was misleading of Barnes & Noble to promote and represent the Nook Tablet as having 16GB of storage when in fact the company shipped the tablet a rounding error shy of a full 1GB.
*

Source: http://www.pcworld.com/article/244010/nook_tablets_superior_storage_has_1gb_gotcha.html


----------



## dbeman (Feb 23, 2011)

Its actually not as big of a deal as you'd think, since most of the content that will take up a significant amount of storage space are apps, which will reside in the 15GB set aside for B&N content.

If you do decide you need more than 1GB of personal storage you could always shell out a couple of dollars for a micro SD card. For my purposes the capacity for expandable storage is what sets the nook products ahead of Kindle products.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Well, yes and no.

You could always root the Nook (which B&N tacitly supports) and eliminate the restrictions.
We do not yet know if the Nook will support side loading of apps (its not believed to) so you very well may be single sourced on apps -- only what B&N sees fit to provide.
Adding an external SD card is likely to open up additional doc/media storage but not likely to open up additional app storage.
And isn't that backwards -- media usually takes up far more space than apps -- correct?


----------



## KVWitten (Apr 11, 2011)

Tip10 said:


> Well, yes and no.
> 
> You could always root the Nook (which B&N tacitly supports) and eliminate the restrictions.
> We do not yet know if the Nook will support side loading of apps (its not believed to) so you very well may be single sourced on apps -- only what B&N sees fit to provide.
> <snip>


Correction. I rooted my nook and I can get apps (or books or movies or whatever) from anywhere (including Amazon). I am not restricted to B&N.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

BarbaraKE said:


> Correction. I rooted my nook and I can get apps (or books or movies or whatever) from anywhere (including Amazon). I am not restricted to B&N.


Yeah -- that's what I said -- you can root it and remove the restrictions.

The other part was referring to whether a Native Nook would support side loading applications -- which, to my understanding, it will not.
Sorry I wasn't clear on that.

Did you try side loading before you rooted?


----------



## KVWitten (Apr 11, 2011)

Tip10 said:


> Yeah -- that's what I said -- you can root it and remove the restrictions.
> 
> The other part was referring to whether a Native Nook would support side loading applications -- which, to my understanding, it will not.
> Sorry I wasn't clear on that.
> ...


Oh, sorry if I misunderstood you.

No, I did not try sideloading apps into my nook before I rooted it.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Tip10 said:


> The other part was referring to whether a Native Nook would support side loading applications -- which, to my understanding, it will not.
> Sorry I wasn't clear on that.


First of all, this thread is refering to tne NEW Nook Tablet, which does allow sideloading in the same way as the Fire. Received email yesterday from The ereader blog, with direction on how to do it. Most apps WILL run from an sd card. Link to article:

https://col102.mail.live.com/default.aspx?id=64855#fid=1&fav=1&n=1923530265&mid=4f10e487-117b-11e1-bfbc-002264c197ee&fv=1


----------



## Will Write for Gruel (Oct 16, 2010)

The bigger deal is the SD slot, which the Fire doesn't have. That's actually significant, especially since the Fire is cloud-based for content. You can't stream a movie during a flight, for example. With the SD card you could have a movie sitting on it. 

Not that I think one is neccessarily better than the other. I like the $50 you save with the Fire and Amazon's ecosystem is better. 

I do root for B&N to be successful and hang around to provided competition to Amazon, though. We consumers will be better served if it does.


----------



## tombielawski (Nov 25, 2011)

What about reading e-books? Is it safe to assume your Kindle library is not compatible with Nook? 

Thanks!

Tom


----------



## dbeman (Feb 23, 2011)

tombielawski said:


> What about reading e-books? Is it safe to assume your Kindle library is not compatible with Nook?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Tom


Very safe to assume...it would involve a file conversion and, in many cases, DRM removal.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

tombielawski said:


> What about reading e-books? Is it safe to assume your Kindle library is not compatible with Nook?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Tom


If you're talking about the Nook Tablet, you can put the Kindle reading app on the Nook tablet and read your Kindle books that way, much like you can put the Nook app on the Fire to read Nook books. It's a lot more complicated than doing it on the Fire, though.

http://liliputing.com/2011/11/how-to-sideload-apps-on-the-nook-tablet-amazon-appstore-go-launcher-ex.html


----------



## tombielawski (Nov 25, 2011)

Ahh I see. Thank you both for the reply. I own a Kindle 2 and its about 2 years old now. I'm thinking of upgrading. I'll probably go with the Kindle Touch, but I was curious about Nooks. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Will Write for Gruel (Oct 16, 2010)

You have to root the Nook Color to get the Kindle app on it. Many people have done so and I haven't heard of any problems, but you may negate your warranty if you do so. I'd check into that. 

As to otherwise reading a Kindle book on a Nook, I can attest that it's not easy if the Kindle book has DRM. If it's DRM-free you can convert it using Calibre, a free tool, and then side-load it onto the Nook.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Asher MacDonald said:


> You have to root the Nook Color to get the Kindle app on it. Many people have done so and I haven't heard of any problems, but you may negate your warranty if you do so. I'd check into that.
> 
> As to otherwise reading a Kindle book on a Nook, I can attest that it's not easy if the Kindle book has DRM. If it's DRM-free you can convert it using Calibre, a free tool, and then side-load it onto the Nook.


The Nook Tablet doesn't have to be rooted, they've left a door open much like the Fire so that you can sideload apps.

The Nook Color doesn't have to be rooted internally - you can use an SD card to run it like an Android tablet, either one you make yourself or one that you buy (N2A sells them on Amazon). Using an SD card doesn't change the internal workings of the Nook Color, so it doesn't void the warranty.


----------

